
Mint.com says it's hired hackers to test its private data protections - sweetdreams
http://trueslant.com/garyandrewpoole/2009/06/25/i-tech-mintcom/
======
ErrantX
The title ^^ refers to about one line in the article:

> the company hires white knight hackers to try to penetrate the system
> (Patzer says they have been unsuccessful)

Which, honestly is something any big company (or really ANY company handling
financial data) should be doing anyway.

Im not sure where the news is..

